# Possible Elgin Blackhawk/Falcon?



## Purplppleatr (May 28, 2011)

Would like to see what kind of info i could get on this bike, picked it up the other day, older gentleman told me to "put air in the tires, and take off."  Sooo... was a bit curious.   ^.^  No idea where to look for anything, so any extra info would be appreciated.


----------



## bud poe (May 28, 2011)

You, my friend, are STOKED!  This is a great place to start, welcome!
Great score by the way, hard to find these with all the goodies, you have a very valuable and desirable bike that will probably clean up nicely...


----------



## Purplppleatr (May 28, 2011)

Ty for the welcoming, honestly had no idea where to start, spent 2 days searching different stuff on Google, yeah you dont have to tell me, hehe.  Then i landed here and thought maybe you guys could help out.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 28, 2011)

Some here look their whole lives and never find this kind of a score. Great bike! Do a lot of research, ask a lot of questions and take your time.


----------



## Purplppleatr (May 28, 2011)

how can i identify it as far as an actual make and model, have several other pictures, and can do whatever to it.  For at the moment it has a place inside the house unlike most the things i bring home, lol. Wifey thinks i'm crazy as is, so when she came home from work and it was sitting beside the recliner, she didnt even ask.


----------



## bricycle (May 28, 2011)

Great find!!! Welcome to the CABE!  Before it's gone, take a look at this speedo, it is the correct one for a Blackhawk (came with 30's Elgin S.W. speedo 
Someone needs this Speedo for their Blackhawk, Oriole or MotoBike. This is in original condition unrestored. The bracket is correct but came from...
Started by rustyspoke66‎, 05-25-2011 08:43 PM ...it's on the sale forum, and is a pretty decent deal to me. The Blackhawk also came with a pancake  EA? horn. They were sold through Sears & Roebuck from 1933/34 fall/winter catalog thru the 1935 spring/summer issue. First ones had only a klaxton horn and a headlight and were $29.95, the later issue had the pancake horn, light, and the speedo and were $41.95.
Good luck, bri.


----------



## npence (May 28, 2011)

Falcons had a painted fenders and Black hawks had the stainless fenders. If you arent going to spend alot of money and restore it right I would leave it as is and maybe but some new tires and regrease everything and ride  the hell out of it. but would mind seeing it sitting in my garage though.


----------



## Purplppleatr (May 28, 2011)

Not real sure what i'm going to do with it yet, was just on my way home from work and was sitting beside this house having a "garage sale".  Just one of those things that catches your eye.  This would be my first bike restoration, so not real sure what i would be getting in to or what im working with to be honest.


----------



## npence (May 28, 2011)

That is one bike I would have professional restored because it is a collectible bike and would cost around 2,000 to do it right and then find all the correct parts for it. better to leave it the way it is and ride it if you dont have the means to do it right.


----------



## Purplppleatr (May 28, 2011)

So where would i even start as far as restoration, because that is feasible.  And is what i have worth it? b/c i'm not real sure what i have. No offense to anyone, but i/m clueless in this area, kind of why i came here, =P


----------



## npence (May 28, 2011)

I would  think the bike restored correctly would be worth around $3500. But I have never seen I restored one sell before but that is what I would be asking for it if it was mine fully restored with all the correct parts and done right.


----------



## fordsnake (May 28, 2011)

> This would be my first bike restoration, so not real sure what i would be getting in to or what im working with to be honest.



 My suggestion...is to do nothing right now! if this is your first restoration, don't rush it...the bike is worth more as it sits right now then making a hasty restoration, or a bad decision. You have the unique pleasure to either restored it, or just clean it up and continue to shepherd its original condition? Either way you have something many of us desire..and you'll quickly see that we are envious of your predicament! Do your homework, research the hell out of it before you do anything! Ultimately the decision will come to you as to which direction to go. Just keep yourself glued to this site and ask plenty of questions...the crowd here are very willing and helpful. Good luck!  “It’s only original once!”


----------



## then8j (May 28, 2011)

Take a look at this 'purple people eater'
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle314.htm

My two cents. Research and then a little more research.  Then follow fordsnakes advice, I agree with what he said


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 28, 2011)

I was watching Rides on the TV the other day and Jay Leno picked up a 1927 Model X Dusenberg, anyway they did what they called a "sympathetic restoration" where they cleaned every thing really good and went through all the mechanical to make the car a driver and called it done. I think this would be a great direction if your just getting into old bikes and that way your not doing any damage that a future restorer including yourself would have to correct. Just my 2cents. Plus that speedo I have would look awesome on there.
http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/at-the-garage/duesenberg/1927-model-x-dusenberg/


----------



## slick (May 28, 2011)

Don't restore it. It's worth more being original. I'm sure you will get numerous silent PM offers on it as it is. It's only original once. Anyone can restore a bike but how many can find one with original paint?????????


----------



## Purplppleatr (May 29, 2011)

*Photos*

Here's a couple more pics for you guys


----------



## fordsnake (May 29, 2011)

First thing is to soak this puppy with WD40 to loosen up the parts before you start wrenching on it and break or snapped something that's valuable and can't be replaced. While the parts are soaking begin your research, begin looking to replace the rims, tires and tubes (don't throw anything away,  you can at least enjoy riding it (after you've lubed all the parts) while you check out the threads here on full restoration vs a mild restoration, rust removal without damaging the paint, restoring patina, old parts, correct parts, polishing chrome, seat recovering, identification, etc, etc. The most important thing is to take your time and to enjoy the ride!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 29, 2011)

This is what I mean by a sympathetic restoration.
BEFORE



AFTER


----------



## bricycle (May 29, 2011)

PPE,
I bet you never thought bringing home this garage sale jewel, would cause such a hub-bub!....lol! (This is your 15 minutes of fame), savor them....
bri.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 29, 2011)

The wife better get used to bikes in the house right now. This hobby is VERY habit forming!!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 29, 2011)

Tell me about it, I had to build a shop so my bikes could be indoors. Still no bikes in the house.


----------



## Purplppleatr (May 29, 2011)

Ok due to my own interest and curiosity, even though it's a holiday weekend and almost and hour and a half away, i went back to the place where i purchased the bike.  Unforunately he does'nt have any of the other parts, but is supposed to go where they got it from next week and look to see if they missed anything, (high hopes)! also might have a 64ish murray jet fire, that i would not want but might could pick up at a reasonable price, no idea on these kind of things, i just went out on a limb on the Elgin, if any interest in the murray pm and i might could arrange photots.


----------



## hotrod62 (May 30, 2011)

those are some very nice old bicycles i ran across this picture a wile back and was using it for a screen saver i thought it very  nice with the old car and bike together it looks to be an elgin blackhawk enjoy.....


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2011)

hotrod62 said:


> those are some very nice old bicycles i ran across this picture a wile back and was using it for a screen saver i thought it very  nice with the old car and bike together it looks to be an elgin blackhawk enjoy.....




Not an Elgin. It's a Westfield. Built at the same time and place as the backhawks. But not the same thing.


----------



## then8j (Jun 1, 2011)

Catfish can you explain why it's not an Elgin and is a Westfield, what are the differences? To most people they are the same can you educate us.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 1, 2011)

The biggest give away is the chain ring. Columbia used a different one there bikes than they used on the Elgin. The one in your picture has the Columbia chain ring and I'm not so sure Elgin's came with the Delta horn/light.


----------



## fordsnake (Jun 1, 2011)

I’m with then8j, please enlighten us to the bikes differences, because the post that then8j shared http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle314.htmclearly states that the Blackhawk was manufactured by Westfield Manufacturing for sale by Sears between 1934 and 1936.


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 1, 2011)

Westfield built the bike for Sears and also had their own version as recognized by Ed. Note that the sprocket on the bike in the picture is the Westfield "tombstone" sprocket where the Elgin came equipped with a 5-spoke star shaped sprocket. Also, the fenders may be Westfield specific as the Elgins typically had the shorter stainless motorbike style raingutter fenders.


----------



## fordsnake (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks old hotrod for the information...this is what makes this sight so great!


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2011)

Elgins were made by Westfield. They made a lot of them. But like Rustyspoke66 said, the chain ring is on dead give away. Also the fenders on the bike in the photo are rounded. Not the rain gutter type used on Blackhawks and Falcons. Plus the paint is different. Westfield made a lot of different bikes that used the same tank as a Blackhawk too. Some were the same style twinbar frame. Some only had a single top tube. If you look threw the Columbia book put out by Classic Bicycle News you'll see and learn a lot.


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2011)

What Old Hotrod said too.


----------



## Purplppleatr (Jun 4, 2011)

Well then, lol...  The guy called back today, and  after looking through this garage; sadly, no luck on any other parts. =(


----------



## bricycle (Jun 4, 2011)

...it certainly was worth a try...


----------



## Purplppleatr (Jun 5, 2011)

Ok, so from all evidence so far i'm thinking it's going to be a 1934 blackhawk, amateur here btw.  Could anyone give me the location of where I could find the actual model number on the bike, that is if there us a location.


----------



## RMS37 (Jun 5, 2011)

You can date the frame from the serial number that is stamped into the bottom of the crank hanger. On these bikes there are typically two strings of numbers; a letter followed by five or six numbers and another letter followed by one or two numbers.


----------



## Purplppleatr (Jun 21, 2011)

=... due to recent changes in my work schedule, location, and an unfinished mini truck project, i'm going to be putting the bike up for sale.  Not wanting to destroy this diamond in the rough, i figure it wil be in best care with someone from here.  I wil be accepting private offers for the next week, before posting it for sale. If you have any questions or would like any further info or pictures, feel free to contact me. Buyer will be responsible for shipping, with delivery possible within reason.
Thanks,
Purp


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 22, 2011)

let me know what your asking for it.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice bike, I want it! I been looking for one for a minute now.

Pm sent please get back to me


----------



## chimo58 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello, do you have the bicycle for sale? Email me at irma5438@sbcglobal.net


----------

